# The Cougar



## stillhunter (Nov 3, 2014)

...After I got her out of the ditch, 1984. 67 w rebuilt 289,10.5 TRW,solid cam,Weind highrise,holley 600,headers,9qt oilpan,Accel dualpoint,MSD,Lakewood belhousing,Toploader from a 65 mustang w Hurst V-gate,9" rear, wishing I still had this one.


----------



## TheViking (Nov 7, 2014)

Everyone loves a good Cougar


----------

